# Dell PERC6/i SAS1068e on 6.3



## goshock (Apr 14, 2009)

Hi.  I have a server I need to install 6.3 on, but it is a Dell 2950 with the PERC6/i SAS RAID card.  the 7.1 media works just fine and installs it, but it has to be 6.3 for the software being used.  Is there a way to get the mpt driver off the 7.1 disc and use it for installing the 6.3 release?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Apr 14, 2009)

What do you mean by "it has to be 6.3 for the software being used"? If it's a binary that can only run under FreeBSD6, try using misc/compat6x and "options COMPAT_FREEBSD6" in the kernel (default in GENERIC).


----------



## goshock (Apr 14, 2009)

I am trying to setup a server for a guy to install PortaOne VOIP Software on, and they are saying they need to have FreeBSD 6.3 on the server.  If I set those flags in the kernel and recompile you think that would do the trick?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Apr 14, 2009)

If you're running the GENERIC kernel you already have that option set. Install the misc/compat6 port and try. I don't know how the software works and/or how picky it is. If it doesn't want to run on FreeBSD 7, using the compat6 port is one way of getting the correct libraries in place at least. If all else fails .. well, there's always the archives, I guess.


----------



## adnantj07 (Jan 10, 2010)

Hi. I have a server I need to install Qmail server on it, but it is a Dell 2950 with the PERC6/i SAS RAID card. i want to install freebsd 7.2 on it. but i encounter problems that suggest some partition layout mistake.

can anyone suggest me partition layout for Dell 2950 if yu have done it successfully


----------

